# New Arrivals Casios And Seiko



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Just managed to pick up some Casios at the Booty

Casio DW-285 mint fully working

Casio AW-44 mint waiting for battery to test it.

Casio DW-5900 well used but does work damaged Bezel trying to find a new one but like rocking horse poo

Philip persio no model number

All the 4 above for a tenner...

Seiko 202120 7439-5020 excellent condition now it has been cleaned

Rotary dress watch (mens) only code i can find is 2060 on the back..

will add pics later if anyone wants to see em as long as i can get the bloody camera working


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Photos mate, we need the photos!

:lol:


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bargaintastic! ^^^^^^ as above photos please


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

anyone got a manual for the DW-5900 and or a srtipdown instruction? i took it apart for the battery and had to do something so left it a few days and now i can't remember the sequence to put it back together...DURRR


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I may have a bezel for a DW-5900 kicking about somewhere, it's not the newest, but it's pretty good, drop me a line if you're interested


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

yes please mate i would appreciate it will pay any costs incurred regards Kelv


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

User manuals are all online here: Casio Manuals Just type in the 4 digit number in a rectangle on the back and it goes straight to a pdf file. They are only manuals for the operation, rather than taking them apart, but still might be useful...

Oh, and where are the photos?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Lost now the watch i have has only 3 digits in the module number not 4


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

this is the watch well it will be when it's finished. However have lost 2 screws from it due to the mrs and her cleaning. Question...when i insert the battery and then screw the metal casingdown the watch flashes the digits then goes off any advise?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

also this one i know this is a stock photo but it's just as good



well until i get the camera working anyway


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Good effort - try Casio UK service for parts - they seem to be able to sell you all sorts of bits for a few quid so you never know your luck.

Better still they sell direct to the public and you can inquire via email - always easier than trying to explain over the phone!

https://support.casio.co.uk/default.aspx

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Just an update. The picture of the DW-5900 i added above has 2 screws at the front the Bezel i have has 4 screws around the edge.


----------



## radicalpj10 (Sep 10, 2011)

i want ti get the new mudman


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Casio DW-5900 It's alive it's Alive...Thanks DaveyP i would the AC slot and it is all up and running


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem mate, glad it worked!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kelmarjon said:


> Just managed to pick up some Casios at the Booty


Off to Ascot booty in the morning...hope I get lucky!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

did you get any joy


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

some new ones acquired at the booty.

casio thinks is a 300 something










a Kenneth Cole watch really nice wieght on this










Accurist

as yet untested but soon sort that out.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

kelmarjon said:


> also this one i know this is a stock photo but it's just as good
> 
> 
> 
> well until i get the camera working anyway


Here's my DW285...Had it for years and still going strong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice one mate do you know if these are worth much?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

This is the actual picture of mine


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

kelmarjon said:


> Nice one mate do you know if these are worth much?


Not Really worth much...I bought my son one about 2 months ago from the Bay.

Think it was around 20.00.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

ah well Â£2.50 at a boot well spent...LOL


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kelmarjon said:


> did you get any joy


Unfortunately, no. Saw a Bulgari with the bezel missing, and a broken strap, a few Seikos with broken crystals, and a couple of knackered pocket watches, but nothing any good. Strange, because I thought they'd have better quality tat at Ascot!


----------

